# SRAM Rival Crankarm Removal



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

What the heck. I can't get the left arm off. None of my pullers match up with the Rival threads. I'm using an external BB and never even finished installing. I'm trying to pull this so I can swap with a different crankset. I want to put this on another bike but can't figure out what the heck is going on.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if you are using an external BB, ionce the bolt is off you should be able to just pull the arm off; no puller needed. if you are having trouble, just pull on the drive side and the left crank arm should slide off.


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*something's not right*

It won't budge. All bolts are out.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

You didn't remove the nut/cap that takes a 16mm allen? The one that covers the crank arm bolt. 
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/TM_RoadMTB_MY08_E.pdf
Go here. Page 17, Block 7. 
The cap is what the crankbolt butts up against for crank arm removal.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

1)be careful w/ new parts when you don't know how they work. 
2)if you removed the cap w/ the 16mm hex opening on it that the previous poster reference, put some grease on the inside, then put it back on. not too many folks have a 16mm allen wrench, so put your 10 and a 6 together and snug it up. yes, it works. 
3)now, put your 8mm allen in the crank bolt and back it out to remove your crank arm.


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*all bolts are off*

Not sure I'm following your directions. Both the 16mm cap and 8mm bolt are out as are all washers. I can insert a screwdriver through the hollow shaft out the other side.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

I went through this last month. Just put back the bolts and washers. Then only remove the 8mm bolt, as if you wanted it to bust through the 16mm. You'll find that the crank arm will slowly extract. The inside diameter of the crank arm is less than the 8mm bolt's head, which allows the bolt being tightened to press the crank arm inward. The 16mm bolt serves as same purpose as the crank arm's inner diameter, but in the other direction, to press the crank arm outward (extraction).


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*Got it - Thanks*

That did the trick. Pretty simple. Thanks.


----------



## ddallam (Nov 28, 2005)

Want to know a super easy way to deal with this 16mm allen? Get a 16mm hex bolt, a very common size. Put it half way into the opening, then use your 16mm cone wrench on the exposed 1/2 of the bolt. Cheapest tool I own!


----------



## lakay7 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Juiceman, you're the man*

Juice, thanks for sharing your knowledge. I just got done removing my crankset that frustrating me for about two hours now.

Peace,
lakay


----------

